# Taking a warm bath and eating treats must be sooo exhausting



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw look at the little face poking out. Cute! 

Quigley always sleeps with his but poking out so I don't get cute pictures. Unless you think that a round spiky hedgehog but is cute. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Very sweet.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Life is clearly hard


----------

